
July Trilogy, Part II: The Present – Neo900 - edwintorok
http://neo900.org/news/july-trilogy-part-ii-the-present
======
edwintorok
Part of a series of posts, the previous one: [http://neo900.org/news/july-
trilogy-part-i-the-past](http://neo900.org/news/july-trilogy-part-i-the-past)

